# [OBS] Win 8.1 Development



## napper (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey all, I'm a little new to the scene so I don't know what's going on. I'd like to help out with development targeting windows. Is there a current battle plan for this? Care to point me to some low hanging fruit? 

Cheers


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 12, 2014)

The bug tracker is a great place to start perusing: https://obsproject.com/mantis/

I also recommend hanging out in #obs-dev on Quakenet to ask questions and chat with devs.


----------

